# Liquid Gold for ATSHTF



## lexsurivor (Jul 5, 2010)

After the SHTF clean water will be scarce right? Well after you have your self settled in nicely say you want to actually climb the ladder in our radioactive,poisoned ect. world. Water would be like liquid gold. SO if you found yourself a spring (my city has them everywhere) you could start a water processing plant. to sell (trade) the water. First you could draw up the spring water, then filter it , then put it in clear bags and let them sit for a while in the sun (UV kills bacteria), pump it to a solar still or giant boiler then bottle/can it and sell. If you got this set up you would be the richest man in the post apocolyptic world  You would have the best water in town.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Talking about that, it reminds me of one of my favorite movies called "Tank Girl" ... story starts out by telling people that there was trouble and that all teh water in the world "evaporated" leaving just dust everywhere ... 

The battles in the movie are over water - funny as hell though!


----------



## TotallyReady (May 20, 2010)

*SODIS...Creating a King...or Queen*

I think you are referring to SODIS. A great way to purify water. Easy, cheap and used in many places throughout the third world. You're right you would be king! Check out the details and prepare!
More Talk About Water&#8230;SODIS | Totally Ready


----------



## saintsfanbrian (Oct 30, 2008)

NaeKid said:


> Talking about that, it reminds me of one of my favorite movies called "Tank Girl" ... story starts out by telling people that there was trouble and that all teh water in the world "evaporated" leaving just dust everywhere ...
> 
> The battles in the movie are over water - funny as hell though!


Isn't that the opposite of Waterworld?


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

saintsfanbrian said:


> Isn't that the opposite of Waterworld?


Totally. TankGirl started out as a comic and was made into a movie in the '90s. Best way to describe the movie: Think of Arnie meets ChrisRock and put them into a hot, female body!


----------



## TimB (Nov 11, 2008)

Remember "Steel Dawn" w/ Patrick Swayze? Basically the same movie, IIRC. Been a long time since I saw it and I've never seen "Tank Girl". 

Tim


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

TimB said:


> ... I've never seen "Tank Girl".
> 
> Tim


Don't know what you are missing!

British comic book made into one strange movie in '95.
VERY humorous if you like that sort of thing...

Couldn't take my eyes off of Naomi Watts as 'Jet'!
What an actress she's turned out to be!

............

Best quote from the movie 'Tank Girl',

Tank Girl: (Lori Petty)
"You gotta think about it like the first time you got laid. You gotta go: '*Daddy, are you sure this is right*?'"

Link: Lori Petty - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Link: Lori Petty

LOVE LORI PETTY!

----------------------------------------------------------------

WATER. 
Drill a well.


----------

